# Contract/Temporary work in Dubai



## hotncold (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi, 
I wonder if anyone can offer advice. 
I am coming over to Dubai to join my husband in Jan 09 and will need to work, but only for 3-4 months. I don't want to take a permanent role then annoy my employer by leaving after only a few months.
So, is there any contract/temp work in Dubai? I'm an accountant with 10 yrs + experience, so any suggestions would be much appreciated. 
Thank you


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Contact the Recruitment Companies here in Dubai. I've seen some ads with BAC in Gulf News looking for people to work for them on a temporary basis.

You can email your cv to [email protected]


----------



## hotncold (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, hadn't heard of BAC before and looks like they'll be a good bet!


----------

